# Decided to cook



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

So my wife is graduating from college today. Originally I wasn't gonna cook anything but at the last minute decided to have my parents and her parents over for a little bbq later on tonight. I'm trying something a little different. I'm marinading 3 racks of loin backs in a red wine marinade. Then instead of beer can chicken, I'm doing apple juice can cornish game hens. I've got the birds marinading in Goya Mojo. I figure when the ribs come off and go into the foil I'll put them on the gasser to finish and put the birds on the WSM. Also made a pan of Bill the Grill Guys baked beans, man those things are good. They should do a pod cast about them!  Anyway, hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures later on tonight.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

DO NOT let those birds sit for longer than 4 hours in mojo. Or if you do, You can tell me, I told you so! You will have a bitter bird any thing over 4 hours. Trust me, Been there, Done that! There is so much citrus in there they start to cook in the mojo. Just a thought.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Oh yea, Congrats on the wife graduating.  =D>  (my bad) We only have another year on my wife's tuition loan left to pay off from 5 years ago. I hope your wife lands a job she loves and it will pay off.    Best of luck.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Sounds good Nick :!: 
What are these beans you speak of? 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (May 21, 2006)

I love that MOJO chicken. Looking forward to the pics. Just no slideshow cuz I will be at work :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Sounds good Nick :!:
> What are these beans you speak of? 8-[



This is I beleive Bill the Grill Guys baked beans. Cappy made them when I was in Myrtle Beach and I thought they were the best I ever had!

One large can of Show Boat beans (24 servings)
One lb sausage, I like Jimmy Dean
One onion
One green pepper
1 tb fennel seed
1/4 c brown suger
3/4 c ketchup
1/4 c viniger
Brown the sausage, add the onion pepper and fennel seed. Drain the beans, add to a 1/2 pan and combine all ingrediants. Bake covered at 350 for 45 min or until bubbly.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Showboat beans?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Showboat beans?



It's a brand of beans.  I think they sell them at Sam's Club.


----------



## oompappy (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Showboat beans?



Yep, The big can with the boat on it  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of them,what kind of beans are they.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ones that contain fiber!  

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/naviga ... pCatg=2437


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I meant 
Thanks :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Showboat beans?



I use Bushs


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I use, hows your'e cook coming?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ribs go to foil in 1/2 hour, birds on 1/2 hour after that.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ribs go to foil in 1/2 hour, birds on 1/2 hour after that.[/quote:5gala6jy]
Sweet :!:


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2006)

Food all sounds good Nick.

Tell your wife congratulations from Finney. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Okay, here's the pics. I didn't care for the ribs, I marinaded them for the first time and didn't like the flavor. Cornish game hens were good though as were the beans (thanks again Cappy & Bill).





















The appitizers were put together by my kids. They didn't think I'd post them. Next step for my wife is to get a job!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Had a bum cook with ribs myself :-( 
But them dancin' chickens look good \/

Everything looks great Nick :!: 
What are the appetizers?

Again congrats to your'e wife =D>


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Had a bum cook with ribs myself :-(
> But them dancin' chickens look good \/
> 
> Everything looks great Nick :!:
> ...



Mozz & tomatoes, pepper jack with crackers. Yeah the hens were doing the chicken dance! #-o


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Dinner looks great Nick! What's the rectangular rig?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Dinner looks great Nick! What's the rectangular rig?



a tray?


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":19ikxpgl]Dinner looks great Nick! What's the rectangular rig?



a tray?[/quote:19ikxpgl]
 :lmao: 
Dinner looked great Nick :!:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1to1ra7j]Dinner looks great Nick! What's the rectangular rig?



a tray?[/quote:1to1ra7j]
the grill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":cjiaqxi4][quote="The Joker":cjiaqxi4]Dinner looks great Nick! What's the rectangular rig?



a tray?[/quote:cjiaqxi4]
the grill





[/quote:cjiaqxi4]

oh that...it's a grill. Finished the ribs on the gasser after they went into foil and as the coals were dewindling down on the WSM, I threw the birds on the gasser to finish also. It all came down real fast at the end.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Cool!  Couldn't tell if it was a gasser or a charcoal grill in the pic ~ Must be the ceramic type briqs ~ Kinda looked like ashed over charcoal.

Good job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Nope, those are the flavorizer bars in my Weber. I have 1 of the old models that had the flavorizer bars running in both directions.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Like this? A closer look and shadows played a role.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Like this? A closer look and shadows played a role.



Yup, but with a sideburner! I think the middle burner valave took a $hit. Can't get that burner to ignite.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1d80sgt3]Like this? A closer look and shadows played a role.



Yup, but with a sideburner! I think the middle burner valave took a $hit. Can't get that burner to ignite.[/quote:1d80sgt3]
The burners light from front to back so if your rear burner lights, I'd guess you have a spider nest in the center tube.  You should be able to clean it out easily enough.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Nick: Did you check the burner inlet tube for a spider nest? The valves on the webers are of high quility, I have never seen one go bad. Just a thought.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

I'm just to damn lazy to take it apart. Besides, I've been enjoying the 1 touch gold.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Joker beat me to it. #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

He is fast!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> He is fast!


Don't tell my wife...  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2usptu7p]He is fast!


Don't tell my wife...  8-[[/quote:2usptu7p]
I'm sure she already knows


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:32v028er]
Yeah..... :badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:9t0mjl3h]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:9t0mjl3h]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Cool!  Couldn't tell if it was a gasser or a charcoal grill in the pic ~ Must be the ceramic type briqs ~ Kinda looked like ashed over charcoal.
> 
> Good job!



I thought the same thing Bill!

Dinner looked great Nick!  What a spread dude!!   =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":kwoo5ktc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:kwoo5ktc]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:kwoo5ktc]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:kwoo5ktc]


ROFL!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3lao1a0b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:3lao1a0b]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:3lao1a0b]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:3lao1a0b]
I'll just pull it out about 1/3 ~ That should do it...


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2pkpofer][quote="The Joker":2pkpofer]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:2pkpofer]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:2pkpofer]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:2pkpofer]
I'll just pull it out about 1/3 ~ That should do it...[/quote:2pkpofer]
He said 6 in... not 6 cm.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:2hxlftod]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:2hxlftod]
I'll just pull it out about 1/3 ~ That should do it...[/quote:2hxlftod]
He said 6 in... not 6 cm.  [/quote:2hxlftod]
Aw hell ~ I thought he was talking FEET !!  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1wymu13q][quote="The Joker":1wymu13q]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:1wymu13q]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:1wymu13q]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:1wymu13q]
I'll just pull it out about 1/3 ~ That should do it...[/quote:1wymu13q]

ROFL again!  Why you all shut up!  This is the bbq section.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":j8vvll81][quote="Nick Prochilo":j8vvll81][quote="The Joker":j8vvll81]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she already knows [/quote:j8vvll81]
Yeah..... :badgrin:[/quote:j8vvll81]

Wait till she finds out how long 6" really is! #-o[/quote:j8vvll81]
I'll just pull it out about 1/3 ~ That should do it...[/quote:j8vvll81]

ROFL again!  Why you all shut up!  This is the bbq section.[/quote:j8vvll81]
Aw shit!  OK... :-(


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yup, but with a sideburner! I think the middle burner valave took a $hit. Can't get that burner to ignite.



That's the main reason i've never owned a gasser. my brother in law went through 3 gassers cause all the burner's crapped out on him. Always used charcoal


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":32uzalyy] Yup, but with a sideburner! I think the middle burner valave took a $hit. Can't get that burner to ignite.



That's the main reason i've never owned a gasser. my brother in law went through 3 gassers cause all the burner's crapped out on him. Always used charcoal[/quote:32uzalyy]

This unit is around 15 years old. Still has the original burners. Me thinks a spider made a home in the tube and he needs to be evictided.


----------

